
Show HN: Weekend project - Gitscore - beastmcbeast
http://gitscore.com
======
heliodor
When you start measuring things, people start gaming them, so for github's
sake I hope your project disappears into oblivion.

Klout is the latest major sad example of this phenomenon. People are modifying
their Twitter behavior in some fascinating ways to game their Klout score.

However, people love shortcuts, so I'm sure you can refine your service and
subscribe clueless HR folks to it.

~~~
foobar2k
I don't think that means people should not measure things, if we didn't
measure things we would never improve.

~~~
shaggyfrog
Measuring things would be one thing (number of repositories, number of pull
requests sent, number of changes committed, number of comments made). I think
the concern comes with boiling down a bunch of (possibly unknown) measurements
into a single number. Who is to say that the formula is the "right" one or the
"best" one? And what happens when people start getting ranked in an absolute
sense based on that score?

And if people start changing their behaviour because they're gaming the system
(or is it the system that gamed them?), and that results in unintended
consequences, do we (as a whole) come out ahead from where we started?

------
clay
Here's a collection of pagerank values based on the followers graph from two
months ago, if anyone's interested

[https://raw.github.com/clayw/Github-
pageranks/master/github-...](https://raw.github.com/clayw/Github-
pageranks/master/github-pageranks)

------
lifeisstillgood
So how are you calculating my (horribly low) score? I am guessing each
accepted pull request counts ten, or something but I am interested in the
algorithm.

------
joelhaasnoot
Seems broken on my Chrome Dev Channel - lots of JS errors and a blank score

~~~
Plugawy
I had the same problem and it turned out that if you block Facebook and/or
Twitter you will break things.

~~~
human_error
I've the same problem with Safari. I don't see why I need to unblock to see
the scores. This is bad design. I'll just pass.

~~~
beastmcbeast
An oversight on my part. Should now be fixed.

------
avolcano
It's cute. How does it calculate each statistic?

~~~
beastmcbeast
The score is calculated in three parts. 1) The reputation score is a count of
the number of followers you have.

2) The contribution score takes into account the number of repositories you
have. It factors in the number of watchers for each repository as well as the
number of forks. It then doubles that score if you are the original owner of
the repository (rather than the repository being a fork itself).

3) The gist score takes into account the number of gists you have as well as
the comments on those gists.

~~~
lifeisstillgood
Like democracy, it's Pretty hard to game followers. Thank you.

------
arrakeen
looks like some people are having fun with a case sensitivity bug (:

~~~
beastmcbeast
Yeah, should be fixed now.

------
eliben
Github is a great site, but it's not the only place where developers publish
code - so be careful.

For instance, there are other places like Bitbucket (which I use myself
because of Mercurial and the unlimited amount of private repos), Google Code,
and also heavy contributors to big open-source projects that just have their
own code hosting.

------
Perceptes
I have Facebook Disconnect installed in Chrome and get an endless stream of
"FB is not defined" JavaScript errors.

------
agilbert
I believe that VisionMedia own the place !

~~~
joelhaasnoot
He is a pretty prolific programmer and spawner of all things Node.js related.

~~~
tubbo
aka he implements ruby libs in js

------
markerdmann
Neat project. I built something similar a few weeks ago with Alfred Chan and
Michael Grosser that calculates the "gitscore" for startups on AngelList. If
you'd like to check it out, the URL is:

<http://startup-score.com/>

------
mkopinsky
Small UI note - when you focus the text box the hint text should go away. I
found myself trying to select and delete the hint text since it wasn't going
away by itself.

~~~
imjared
This is default behavior for the placeholder element in your browser, not an
issue with this site's UI.

~~~
dazbradbury
Well, yes and no. It's the default behaviour, but it seems strange as the text
is centred. I think if you left-align the text box input, it would seem more
intuitive.

~~~
mkopinsky
Maybe I'm more used to sites implementing it with Javascript. It does seem to
be the default behavior; I'm trying to figure out why intuitively I expected
it to be different.

------
jaredstenquist
502 bad gateway. On the bright side, if you're overloading nginx with your
weekend project it's going pretty well :)

------
whalesalad
"Unable to lookup user whalesalad"

=(

~~~
beastmcbeast
<http://gitscore.com/user/whalesalad> :-)

I had an issue where I was caching the rate limit response from github. Fixed
now.

~~~
whalesalad
Sweet!

------
pinchyfingers
Surely Github has more than 1500 users?

~~~
kayz
It's still indexing as far as I can tell.

~~~
pinchyfingers
gotcha. thanks.

------
zengr
Does not work on Firefox 13.

~~~
zalew
works for me on ff13

------
benjdezi
Nice!

